# Scott Coker plans to speak to Fedor. Will Fedor Return?



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

> Scott Coker is making it abundantly clear that he isn’t simply content with being No. 2.
> 
> Since the day he took over as president of Bellator MMA, Coker has outlined an an aggressive and far-reaching strategy when it comes to signing free agents and pursuing new talent for the promotion.
> 
> ...


If Fedor wants to give it another go I wouldn't mind seeing him fight again. Its not like he lost to a bunch of nobodies when he was in Strikeforce.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Fedor/Lesnar happens in Bellator it will instantly put them on a whole other level. Its possible to because Bellator will make what ever concessions they need to in order to make it happen.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I really do not want to see Fedor lose... especially to Lesnar.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Fedor's only actual big loss was Bigfoot. He could have lost in the exact same way to Werdum and Hendo at any stage in his career.

We never heard of the dude so fuk knows if he's training. Brock barely is and seems shattered in a 10 minute WWE match.

Still though, what a fight it'd be for Bellator.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No way Fedor is in any shape to return imo. Look at what he looked like while he was training..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Still can't believe Hendo took out The Emperor. That to me is the highlight of Hendo's career among many.

The follow up to Brock vs Fedor would be too hard to follow. That's a mega blockbuster. Who's there; Lashley, Mckorkle, Pudz, The Maniac (lolz), slim pickings. The UFC stripped their entire HW division. That was the strength of SF along with introducing the woman's division w/ the likes of Gina Carano, Kaufman, Coenes, Tate, and of course the current woman's champ. Come to think of it I really wonder what the UFC offered SF. They must have been in poor financial shape to be forced to sell their assets cuz Scott is an excellent promoter. I think he needs to be in the game to keep the UFC in check.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor hasn't fought in a long time now, and retired for a reason. He's one of my favorite fighters ever but I don't want to see him return, even against a 0-0 fighter, he had his time and is one of the greatest thus far in the sport, I have no interest in seeing him come.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scraping the barrel comes to mind.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Fedor's only actual big loss was Bigfoot. He could have lost in the exact same way to Werdum and Hendo at any stage in his career.


Sure... but anything "could" happen. The chances of it would have been significantly less when Fedor was in his prime. Fedor got pretty dumb late on in his career, lost the little wrinkles than make him so hard to predict.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Still can't believe Hendo took out The Emperor. That to me is the highlight of Hendo's career among many.
> 
> The follow up to Brock vs Fedor would be too hard to follow. That's a mega blockbuster. Who's there; Lashley, Mckorkle, Pudz, The Maniac (lolz), slim pickings. The UFC stripped their entire HW division. That was the strength of SF along with introducing the woman's division w/ the likes of Gina Carano, Kaufman, Coenes, Tate, and of course the current woman's champ. Come to think of it I really wonder what the UFC offered SF. They must have been in poor financial shape to be forced to sell their assets cuz Scott is an excellent promoter. I think he needs to be in the game to keep the UFC in check.


Minokov, Volkov, Ivanov.



Joabbuac said:


> Sure... but anything "could" happen. The chances of it would have been significantly less when Fedor was in his prime. Fedor got pretty dumb late on in his career, lost the little wrinkles than make him so hard to predict.


Werdum is arguably a better submission specialist than Big Nog. Nog had Fedor in some rough positions when they fought. It's not beyond believe that had Werdum got the same position, he might have finished the fight.

Hendo was losing. I believe Hendo may have even been dropped, slipped out and landed a few shots till the ref finished it. Fedor took beatings much worse than that in his career.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Werdum is arguably a better submission specialist than Big Nog. Nog had Fedor in some rough positions when they fought. It's not beyond believe that had Werdum got the same position, he might have finished the fight.
> .


If i thought it was beyond belief i would not have said it ""could" happen" Werdum can finish anyone, my money would be on Fedor though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> If i though it was beyond belief i would not have said it ""could" happen" Werdum can finish anyone, my money would be on Fedor though.


If Fedor fought Werdum right now my money would still probably be on Fedor.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

The only logical step for Coker is to shove the "speaking" part deep down and to bribe a couple of judges and officials, so that The Last Emperor's brother walks out of prison! That would totally work!


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I would love to see DFW's reaction to Fedor vs Lesnar in Bellator.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Scott Coker came to fukk sh!t up!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Scott Coker came to fukk sh!t up!


Coker wasn't messing around in Strikeforce either the man knows how to promote and unlike most promoters the man knows how and when to strike and how to build a brand by mixing name fighters who are not near elite, past there prime elite fighters and keep a good eye on establishing new fighters as well. He blends it well occasionally trying at the big fish. He manages to use a rather limited payroll go a long way and yet be very successful. Scott Cokers biggest mistake of his career though may have been letting Rampage slip away which is shocking. I imagine Viacom is pissed at him but putting Lesnar/Fedor together would be the biggest fight in MMA. Sadly its absolutely true it would be huge.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Coker wasn't messing around in Strikeforce either the man knows how to promote and unlike most promoters the man knows how and when to strike and how to build a brand by mixing name fighters who are not near elite, past there prime elite fighters and keep a good eye on establishing new fighters as well. He blends it well occasionally trying at the big fish. He manages to use a rather limited payroll go a long way and yet be very successful. Scott Cokers biggest mistake of his career though may have been letting Rampage slip away which is shocking. I imagine Viacom is pissed at him but putting Lesnar/Fedor together would be the biggest fight in MMA. Sadly its absolutely true it would be huge.



You know that I know this Toxic I was the biggest Strikeforce member on this forum from before the days when they bought out ProElite...... Scott Coker is a marketing genious. He's gonna make things happen. He absolutely will.

Scott Coker with the right amount of support and the right money behind him is a legitimate threat, anybody who thinks otherwise isn't in reality.

On the Rampage situation it's definitely not a good thing, I think Rampage and Monster were both looking in the UFCs direction right under Bjorns nose and with the acquisition of Coker and all of the politics that are surrounding it they found a quiet way to seal the deal before anybody was the wiser.

The big fight to be made was Liam Mcgeary VS Rampage Jackson.

Liam is about to maul Newton and rip that title away from him in a very brutal manner. Mcgeary VS Rampage would have been an awesome headliner.... the idea of him VS Tito was still appealing as well....

Either way, Coker is gonna build stars and still use free agents to put together huge fights..

Don't be surprised when you see Coker bring in every big name outside of the UFC if even just for one fight to make the cards huge... he did it a lot in Strikeforce. I bet we see guys like Shinya, Mamed Khalidov, Thiago Silva, any WSOF or OneFC champ and maybe even Fedor and Brock if he can get them to bite and he's obviously trying with those two...

He has already made it clear that he will court any marquee UFC fighter whos contract is up. Guys like Jose Aldo are going to have options finally...


----------

